# Can you make $5,000 a month on uberX



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes it's possible I do, but it's not easy. You have to accept at least 85-110 customers to do it.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

This post makes my head hurt..don't know rather to laugh or cry or just throw up and "ignore" this poster......some one please enlighten OP about costs vs. Profit


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Drebee said:


> Yes it's possible I do, but it's not easy. You have to accept at least 85-110 customers to do it.


There were 5 weeks in last month.

It was possible last month if you drove 80 hour weeks.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> There were 5 weeks in last month.
> 
> It was possible last month if you drove 80 hour weeks.


Yes I drive those kinda weeks every week


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Drebee said:


> Yes I drive those kinda weeks every week


You should have it then.

Before gas & car expenses.

15 hour days ,7 days a week.

Hour or so a day cleaning,vaccuming,washing car.

Leaves you 8 hours to commute & sleep. A balanced life.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You should have it then.
> 
> Before gas & car expenses.


I use the uber gas card so it's taken out before I get my money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I wish we got promotions.

We never get surge anymore either.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I wish we got promotions.
> 
> We never get surge anymore either.


What market are you in?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New Orleans


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> New Orleans


X pays .75 here a mile


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Somebody doing 120 rides per week in SF - still less than 40 hours - could expect $1000 from fares after 25% commission plus $500 or more from bonuses.

That's $6k in a four week period


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Euius said:


> Somebody doing 120 rides per week in SF - still less than 40 hours - could expect $1000 from fares after 25% commission plus $500 or more from bonuses.
> 
> That's $6k in a four week period


Wow I wish I was in SF , but here in GA or market is trash. I think I'm maxed out.


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

Drebee said:


> Yes I drive those kinda weeks every week


Eighty hours, man? Strapped inside a car? Really? That's pretty much slavery. At the very least you may be violating some sort of labor law around driving because 80 hours is just flat out dangerous to you and anyone else on the road. You can't possibly be as alert as you need to be.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

NFIH said:


> Eighty hours, man? Strapped inside a car? Really? That's pretty much slavery. At the very least you may be violating some sort of labor law around driving because 80 hours is just flat out dangerous to you and anyone else on the road. You can't possibly be as alert as you need to be.


I get enough sleep, power naps are planned and work well.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Drebee said:


> View attachment 58823
> Yes it's possible I do, but it's not easy. You have to accept at least 85-110 customers to do it.


Yes , you can if you are homeless & you drive 24/7 with no life!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> There were 5 weeks in last month.
> 
> It was possible last month if you drove 80 hour weeks.


There are never 5 weeks in a month. 5 paychecks occasionally. But not 5 weeks.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

You must be driving a Prius.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There are never 5 weeks in a month. 5 paychecks occasionally. But not 5 weeks.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

Drebee said:


> View attachment 58823
> Yes it's possible I do, but it's not easy. You have to accept at least 85-110 customers to do it.


Depends on your area. In some areas that's going to be pretty much impossible to accomplish.

But what you're generating is $5K in revenue. That's not income. You're income is what's left over after all your expenses and taxes. Your expenses involve a lot more than just gas, and if you really are Ubering 80 hours a week then you're car is probably going to be worth dirt in the very near future.

Right now, if what you showed is a typical week for you then you're grossing about $15/hour (approximately $1200 over 80 hours). Your long term net is likely going to work out to be somewhere around minimum wage. With no benefits.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I honestly can't tell if this is a troll post or not.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Drebee said:


> View attachment 58823
> Yes it's possible I do, but it's not easy. You have to accept at least 85-110 customers to do it.


YOU CAN'T MAKE IT , LOOK HE HAD ALMOST $300 FROM PROMOTION, max you can make $800 if you are lucky


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

stephan said:


> YOU CAN'T MAKE IT , LOOK HE HAD ALMOST $300 FROM PROMOTION, max you can make $800 if you are lucky


So? I get hundreds from "promotion" every week. Not referrals either. It's properly counted as income from driving


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

A lot of people here are very negative. People can make decent money from uber depending on the market you are in. You just have to not give a crap about your car or the costs incurred from maintenance in the future... LOL

Uber is definitely taking advantage of drivers no matter how you slice it, but some people make it work.

Best car for uberx is a used toyota prius.

Also it's basically impossible to get by on Uber fares alone , promotions are needed to subsidize driver income, otherwise it would be totally useless, Uber knows this which is why they offer so many ****ing promotions.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

chopstick said:


> A lot of people here are very negative.


No, they're just realistic.



chopstick said:


> People can make decent money from uber depending on the market you are in.


You can make money working for Walmart by walking in the door, and get benefits.



chopstick said:


> You just have to not give a crap about your car or the costs incurred from maintenance in the future... LOL


You don't wreck you car working for a local Home Depot.



chopstick said:


> Uber is definitely taking advantage of drivers no matter how you slice it, but some people make it work.


Smart people can make it work, but it isn't trivial. you really have to know how to run a business, know the market, etc.



chopstick said:


> Best car for uberx is a used toyota prius.


Most decent hybrids will work as well, but overall the Prius/Prius C are tough to beat. A USED one. Buying a new car just for LUBer certainly isn't the best financial decision one can make.



chopstick said:


> Also it's basically impossible to get by on Uber fares alone , promotions are needed to subsidize driver income, otherwise it would be totally useless, Uber knows this which is why they offer so many &%[email protected]!*ing promotions.


It's an old trick in business. Create a low floor, the have everyone fight bonus scraps.

You can make money with Uber, but their are a lot of caveats attached to that statement.


----------



## chucktownscitch (Jul 24, 2016)

It can be done. -227 was for a broken arm rest repair that was included in the weekly pay that I'm not adding in. However I made a little over 300 in tips that week. When the week was over, not including the $227 for the armrest, but just app total plus tips I had calculated $1710. So it's totally doable with the right vehicle, market, pax clientele.

Also I'd say a solid 15-20 hours of this were just sitting still and waiting time. Definitely not a full 80 of driving.

Edit: My apologies, didn't notice the uber"X" when I originally replied. With that said, I have to put in an ass of work getting to that with doing primarily XL and Premium only, and occasionally X when it's surging or if I'm just in a dead time and not getting anything else. I believe it would be difficult, maybe not impossible, but very difficult for an X only to pull it off.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

chopstick said:


> A lot of people here are very negative. People can make decent money from uber depending on the market you are in. You just have to not give a crap about your car or the costs incurred from maintenance in the future... LOL
> 
> Uber is definitely taking advantage of drivers no matter how you slice it, but some people make it work.
> 
> ...


I have made $1,200-1300 a week without incentives also on uberX


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

How many hours?


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

Drebee said:


> I have made $1,200-1300 a week without incentives also on uberX


Before or after you account for expenses and taxes?

Nevermind. Just found the Atlanta base rates. You're either working a lot of hours or you're not accounting for expenses and taxes properly.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

"Per week" is such an empty statistic. I'd never even consider doing 80 hours a week.

Further, refusing to consider incentives as part of compensation is simply disingenuous. All it does is show that you have a goal you're trying to reach in your claims, and you won't let facts get in the way of you reaching that goal.

My running total since February:

$30.92 per hour worked, including all compensation. Time is counted as "driveway to driveway" and exceeds online time.
$1.80 per mile driven, including all compensation
Total compensation since February is $32k. Only $1750 of which is from signup bonuses and is not related to driving.

Cost per mile to operate is 22 cents a mile, and totals slightly less than $4k with around 18k miles. That includes gas, depreciation associated with miles, and maintenance. 

There has been a further $5k business expenses since February. That includes cell phone charges, insurance, car washes, SF business license, etc, etc, etc.

Taxable net income is $17k, plus an additional $5700 tax free due to excess of standard mileage deduction.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Euius said:


> "Per week" is such an empty statistic. I'd never even consider doing 80 hours a week.
> 
> Further, refusing to consider incentives as part of compensation is simply disingenuous. All it does is show that you have a goal you're trying to reach in your claims, and you won't let facts get in the way of you reaching that goal.
> 
> ...


You can't use both for taxes. It's either mile deduction or expenses. A lot of people forget about this. Have you figured out how much of the $32k you're keeping?

And if you think you only drove 18k miles and made $32k then you'll have to pay 35%+ for taxes.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> You can't use both for taxes. It's either mile deduction or expenses.


You can _absolutely_ deduct expenses _not covered by the standard mileage deduction_ as business expenses while _also_ deducting the standard mileage deduction.

What you can't do is take the standard deduction and then also deduct gas, maintenance, or depreciation.

It's not even debatable, you're wrong.



> And if you think you only drove 18k miles and made $32k then you'll have to pay 35%+ for taxes.


I'd have to pay 15% taxes on $32k minus $9720 for the standard mileage deduction and minus $5k so far for other business expenses.

But only 7.5% of that is related to self employment. All W2 employees pay income tax and the other 7.5% of social security as well. In fact, that 7.5% itself is a business expense and is deductible.


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

Come to Miami for a month. I'd love to see the numbers you get here were the hours don't matter. You can sit for hours without a ping.

Ain't buying it. Something don't add up. Maybe it's the city. Atlanta, is it?


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

ChevyVolt said:


> Come to Miami for a month. I'd love to see the numbers you get here were the hours don't matter. You can sit for hours without a ping.


Why would I do that?

The claim being made by many is that uber isn't profitable anywhere. That's patently untrue.

Nobody is claiming its profitable everywhere. If your market sucks, stop.

That being said, I can make a profit at East bay, where I live, rates of 85 cents a mile, 15 cents a minute. There's just no reason to limit myself


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

It was a rhetorical challenge meant to emphasize the crappy Florida market. Contrary wise I should consider moving to one of these profitable places or win the lottery; maybe marry a rich widow. World's full of choices.


----------



## Wyelie (Aug 30, 2016)

Euius said:


> You can _absolutely_ deduct expenses _not covered by the standard mileage deduction_ as business expenses while _also_ deducting the standard mileage deduction.
> 
> What you can't do is take the standard deduction and then also deduct gas, maintenance, or depreciation.
> 
> It's not even debatable, you're wrong.


I was vaguely aware of this. Thank you for clarifying. This stuff is so confusing.



Euius said:


> I'd have to pay 15% taxes on $32k minus $9720 for the standard mileage deduction and minus $5k so far for other business expenses.
> 
> But only 7.5% of that is related to self employment. All W2 employees pay income tax and the other 7.5% of social security as well. In fact, that 7.5% itself is a business expense and is deductible.


This part still confuses me. Can you explain further or know any good links I can read? I'm a bit nervous for tax time. I guess I don't understand how to do the "In fact, that 7.5% itself is a business expense and is deductible" on my taxes.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Depends on your market I currently avg around $1000+ a week after gas and uber/lyft fees (I use the Uber Gas card so I see exactly what I spend on gas, however it also includes all personal use, I also can use it at my car wash and vacuum machines). I hit a PDB every week (right now it's with Lyft when Uber was running their 20% PDB for a couple months in Denver I was hitting $1500 a week easily ) 
When Uber doesn't have PDB offer I run UberSelect and Lyft only , I will only do X if the surge is over 2x 
I work between 35-55 hours a week , I only work Nights once a week either friday or saturday I'll work till 11pm to get my Lyft peak time rides to qualify for the Power Driver Bonus 

Denver is an easy market through as Downtown(where I live) to the Airport is almost 30 miles . So after Ubers cut my Uber Select rides range from $45-$65 (depending on route traffic etc...) I do at least one of those every day , we also don't have a Que system at the Airport for pickups so usually before I even pull out of the terminal I've already got another ride .(I usually do UberX/ Select/Lyft to get return airport rides) 

I don't think $5k a month is possible without having a Select or XL vehicle but I have made $1000 a week when I was on X/Lyft only for a bit but it was usually closer to $900
I average around 4000 a miles a month , my cars depreciation is roughly a Nickel a mile so I have to subtract roughly $50 a week for extra depreciation , I change my own oil every 3 months (roughly 10-12k miles) that cost me about $40 , My car still have over 40k miles of it's bumper to bumper warranty left and I'll sell it before that warranty is up . Although 25k miles and it hasn't had an issues 

$4000 a month is much more realistic Net after all expenses


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

San francisco and new york?


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

View attachment 60024
I say yes I have a 200$ a day goal at least $1200 a week some time more 1 well I made $1600 this is all as a UberX driver. after uber takes their cut and gass expense because I use uber card at bjs lol. I work 70 hours a week. Wanna make money put in the hours and hustle and don't let trolls put you down. Car expenses NONE OH WAIT I GUESS OIL CHANGE EACH CAR RUNS ME ABOUT 180 total 90 each when oil change come around. I been working for uber couple months over 550+ trips so I do this full time it pays for my 2016 Subaru wrx STi(my dream car) and my 2008 Nissan Maxima both cars with insurances and loans alone run me about 1440 my rent is only 1225 lol I pay more for cars then rent and the my credit cards and utilities and phone bills all about 3250 in bills that's not including my 1 year old baby girl so yeah all this a month. I'm going on vacation to LA in 2 days and working for uber payed for that too. So u can make it put in work and miles in your car but it can be done and have money left over. Haters gonna hate uber will always have the upper hand don't let people put you down. GG I drive in BOSTON BTW

One of my low end statements NO promotions


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

JadeSti said:


> View attachment 60024
> I say yes I have a 200$ a day goal at least $1200 a week some time more 1 well I made $1600 this is all as a UberX driver. after uber takes their cut and gass expense because I use uber card at bjs lol. I work 70 hours a week. Wanna make money put in the hours and hustle and don't let trolls put you down. Car expenses NONE OH WAIT I GUESS OIL CHANGE EACH CAR RUNS ME ABOUT 180 total 90 each when oil change come around. I been working for uber couple months over 550+ trips so I do this full time it pays for my 2016 Subaru wrx STi(my dream car) and my 2008 Nissan Maxima both cars with insurances and loans alone run me about 1440 my rent is only 1225 lol I pay more for cars then rent and the my credit cards and utilities and phone bills all about 3250 in bills that's not including my 1 year old baby girl so yeah all this a month. I'm going on vacation to LA in 2 days and working for uber payed for that too. So u can make it put in work and miles in your car but it can be done and have money left over. Haters gonna hate uber will always have the upper hand don't let people put you down. GG I drive in BOSTON BTW
> 
> One of my low end statements NO promotions


Wow, 72 hours. At $1,200 that works out to $16/hour and change before any other expenses. No offense, but that is awful. You can't even have a life working 72 hours--that's almost two full-time jobs! For $16/hour. I don't know who I feel more sorry for--you slaving away for such pitiful remuneration or the brand new car you're destroying way before its time by driving it that much.

Well, get back to us after you've put in another 1,000+ rides and thousands more hours into it and we'll see if you're quite as chipper. If you haven't dropped dead from exhaustion first, that is.


----------



## JadeSti (Aug 19, 2016)

NFIH said:


> Wow, 72 hours. At $1,200 that works out to $16/hour and change before any other expenses. No offense, but that is awful. You can't even have a life working 72 hours--that's almost two full-time jobs! For $16/hour. I don't know who I feel more sorry for--you slaving away for such pitiful remuneration or the brand new car you're destroying way before its time by driving it that much.
> 
> Well, get back to us after you've put in another 1,000+ rides and thousands more hours into it and we'll see if you're quite as chipper. If you haven't dropped dead from exhaustion first, that is.


Who said I uber my 2016? And if I did what of it cars a made to be used and replace things are gonna go and break no matter what sooner or later anyway I'm ready to replace it with a new car when ever it dies on me. I use my maxima. Anyway again put in the hours and work and make it work. It's not slavery when you do it because u want to. So far it pays all my bills and my vacations. If uber doesn't work for u don't do it no one is forcing you. And I like the fact that u say my earnings are awful and they are there is always someone who will make better profit, but then again I have everything I want and I pay for it all my own how many people can say that champ? Without getting sponsors by MOMMY AND DADDY OR WIFE OR HUSBAND? Not this guy I do it all on my own, but thanks for taking the time to read my paragraphs I'm glad someone I don't kno cares, have a good day!


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

JadeSti said:


> View attachment 60028
> 
> Who said I uber my 2016? And if I did what of it cars a made to be used and replace things are gonna go and break no matter what sooner or later anyway I'm ready to replace it with a new car when ever it dies on me. I use my maxima. Anyway again put in the hours and work and make it work. It's not slavery when you do it because u want to. So far it pays all my bills and my vacations. If uber doesn't work for u don't do it no one is forcing you. And I like the fact that u say my earnings are awful and they are there is always someone who will make better profit, but then again I have everything I want and I pay for it all my own how many people can say that champ? Without getting sponsors by MOMMY AND DADDY OR WIFE OR HUSBAND? Not this guy I do it all on my own, but thanks for taking the time to read my paragraphs I'm glad someone I don't kno cares, have a good day!


You're not making $16/hour. Where are you accounting for you taxes and expenses? How many miles did you drive? Do you have the correct insurance or are you winging on a personal policy that will drop you like a rock after your first fender bender?

You are not making income. You're an independent contractor. You are making revenue. You're income is what you have left after all your taxes and expenses, which you don't appear to be accounting for. If you aren't accounting properly for a BUSINESS, then you're not going to be happy when April 15th rolls around (or when any other unexpected pops up).

You've been doing this a couple of months? Let's see where you stand after tax time next year.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

JadeSti said:


> View attachment 60025
> View attachment 60024
> I say yes I have a 200$ a day goal at least $1200 a week some time more 1 well I made $1600 this is all as a UberX driver. after uber takes their cut and gass expense because I use uber card at bjs lol. I work 70 hours a week. Wanna make money put in the hours and hustle and don't let trolls put you down. Car expenses NONE OH WAIT I GUESS OIL CHANGE EACH CAR RUNS ME ABOUT 180 total 90 each when oil change come around. I been working for uber couple months over 550+ trips so I do this full time it pays for my 2016 Subaru wrx STi(my dream car) and my 2008 Nissan Maxima both cars with insurances and loans alone run me about 1440 my rent is only 1225 lol I pay more for cars then rent and the my credit cards and utilities and phone bills all about 3250 in bills that's not including my 1 year old baby girl so yeah all this a month. I'm going on vacation to LA in 2 days and working for uber payed for that too. So u can make it put in work and miles in your car but it can be done and have money left over. Haters gonna hate uber will always have the upper hand don't let people put you down. GG I drive in BOSTON BTW
> 
> One of my low end statements NO promotions


Wow you drive in boston, nice I was goo g to ask if that was new tork. Thanks for posting


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Xylphan said:


> Depends on your area. In some areas that's going to be pretty much impossible to accomplish.
> 
> But what you're generating is $5K in revenue. That's not income. You're income is what's left over after all your expenses and taxes. Your expenses involve a lot more than just gas, and if you really are Ubering 80 hours a week then you're car is probably going to be worth dirt in the very near future.
> 
> Right now, if what you showed is a typical week for you then you're grossing about $15/hour (approximately $1200 over 80 hours). Your long term net is likely going to work out to be somewhere around minimum wage. With no benefits.


If you pay your car off in 3 months and it lasts a few years who cares what it's worth. You made your money off of it not how you don't have a car payment. All cars loose value and once the mileage is above average use it doesn't really matter any more they kinda level out with the value.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

Drebee said:


> If you pay your car off in 3 months and it lasts a few years who cares what it's worth. You made your money off of it not how you don't have a car payment. All cars loose value and once the mileage is above average use it doesn't really matter any more they kinda level out with the value.




You really have no idea what you're doing, do you?

Who cares what it's worth? The IRS does. Especially if you paid for it with revenue that you conveniently didn't properly account for. Depreciation levels out at the long tail of the exponential, meaning you're car will be worth dirt by the time you get that far. The average car loses 60% of it's value in the first 3 years. Your car will be worth scrap well before then if you full time Uber.

Uber is not free money. It's business revenue. You have to account for it like business revenue. If you don't, the IRS will be more than happy to straighten your ass out when tax time rolls around (with help from your state and local comptroller if you have taxes at those levels as well). If you think you're deductions will give you a $0 tax bill, think again. Worse, you may be on the hook for quarterly estimated tax payments. Failure to make those payments can result in additional penalties.

Yes, all the little things that Uber/Lyft/etc. don't bother to tell you. Ignore them at your own risk.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Xylphan said:


> You really have no idea what you're doing, do you?
> 
> Who cares what it's worth? The IRS does. Especially if you paid for it with revenue that you conveniently didn't properly account for. Depreciation levels out at the long tail of the exponential, meaning you're car will be worth dirt by the time you get that far. The average car loses 60% of it's value in the first 3 years. Your car will be worth scrap well before then if you full time Uber.
> 
> ...


Except if you possess the most rudimentary skills in accounting, then you can lose money on paper. Don't listen to whiny taxi drivers. They just don't want anyone to Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Except if you possess the most rudimentary skills in accounting, then you can lose money on paper. Don't listen to whiny taxi drivers. They just don't want anyone to Uber/Lyft.


Math is so overrated. Don't mind Travis behind the curtains.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

I think Travis is a ******, but don't lie to defeat him. He's scuzzy enough without that. Xylphan keeps repeating BS that he has been corrected on multiple times. I despise disingenuous taxi drivers. 

I've been around long enough to remember the $90,000 per year bull. And all of the decreasing numbers over the years. Smart people have learned how to carve out a niche and still make money. I'm slowly moving to Lyft as it gains ground here and hope to be fully off Uber by the end of the month.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

Blahgard said:


> Math is so overrated. Don't mind Travis behind the curtains.


Travis isn't behind the curtain. He's the doctor giving you a rectal exam, with both of his hands on your shoulders.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> I think Travis is a ******, but don't lie to defeat him. He's scuzzy enough without that. Xylphan keeps repeating BS that he has been corrected on multiple times. I despise disingenuous taxi drivers.
> 
> I've been around long enough to remember the $90,000 per year bull. And all of the decreasing numbers over the years. Smart people have learned how to carve out a niche and still make money. I'm slowly moving to Lyft as it gains ground here and hope to be fully off Uber by the end of the month.


Get ready for dissappoijtment from Lyft. Uber heat map surges while Lyft will have little pink squares you'll be chasing after. After 2,000 Lyft only rides I left Lyft.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> I think Travis is a ******, but don't lie to defeat him. He's scuzzy enough without that. Xylphan keeps repeating BS that he has been corrected on multiple times. I despise disingenuous taxi drivers.
> 
> I've been around long enough to remember the $90,000 per year bull. And all of the decreasing numbers over the years. Smart people have learned how to carve out a niche and still make money. I'm slowly moving to Lyft as it gains ground here and hope to be fully off Uber by the end of the month.


Well, for the select few who are able to eat like a mouse and sh*t like an elephant, maybe it works, but for the great majority of those who are lured to drive on this platform it is at best a west of time, at worst a tremendous liability which only increases with time and becomes startlingly apparent when they find themselves in an accident or unable to pay for their transmission or a replacement car when the inevitable happens and the chickens come home to roost.


----------



## Michelle webb (Sep 24, 2016)

Finally someone in New Orleans. So I asked a question earlier in reference to how much I can make per week already have a full-time job working 8 to 5 and I will be doing Uber from 5 to 9 a few days per week and maybe one day on the weekend can you give me a dollar amount that I can make in New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Michelle webb (Sep 24, 2016)

Drebee said:


> View attachment 58823
> Yes it's possible I do, but it's not easy. You have to accept at least 85-110 customers to do it.


As I said before finally someone in New Orleans Louisiana that can actually relate to my situation I work full time 8 to 5 Monday through Friday at a hospital and I will be doing Uber 5pm to pm a few days during the week and one day on a weekend probably a Sunday how much dollar amount can I make in New Orleans Louisiana please thank you. Oh and do you feel that it is safe for females most important question of all


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Drebee said:


> Wow I wish I was in SF , but here in GA or market is trash. I think I'm maxed out.


The median income in San Fran is almost six figures. Income is relative to where you live. A 2 bed room apartment in San Fran is between 2500 and 3000. So even making 1000 a week on uber you are still poor relative to the cost of living in your city.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> The median income in San Fran is almost six figures.


The median *household *income in SF is only $84k. Not only is that not "nearly" 100k, household income is multiple earners.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Xylphan said:


> Depends on your area. In some areas that's going to be pretty much impossible to accomplish.
> 
> But what you're generating is $5K in revenue. That's not income. You're income is what's left over after all your expenses and taxes. Your expenses involve a lot more than just gas, and if you really are Ubering 80 hours a week then you're car is probably going to be worth dirt in the very near future.
> 
> Right now, if what you showed is a typical week for you then you're grossing about $15/hour (approximately $1200 over 80 hours). Your long term net is likely going to work out to be somewhere around minimum wage. With no benefits.


Amen. Preach the twofiddymile gospel.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LegendofUber said:


> I kind of wonder the the surge is a conspiracy just to get drivers out


Yeah. Duh!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Euius said:


> The median *household *income in SF is only $84k. Not only is that not "nearly" 100k, household income is multiple earners.


I did mean household income but yes 84,000 is pretty close to six figures and my point stands it is arguably the most expensive "big city" in America.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

you can make 5k a month yes. but be prepared to work 80 to 90 hours a week.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

tee hee said:


> you can make 5k a month yes. but be prepared to work 80 to 90 hours a week.


And what wrong with hard work?


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

Drebee said:


> And what wrong with hard work?


Because 11-13 hours per day, seven days a week in a car isn't "hard work." It's labor exploitation. And it's also dangerous because you're not going to be as healthy and alert as you need to be while driving a car. You could kill yourself and/or others as a result.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

View attachment 65352


JewelWasp said:


> This is why people can't have nice things pay this slave no mind. Yes it's possible if you want to live in your car and voluntarily give up ALL employee benefits since you "opted in" to guarantees so no workers comp, soc security, medical, retirement, fica, etc.
> 
> This genius driving at .75 a mile places ZERO value on his life and since math & statistics is fun will eventually get tickets, accident, or a major repair where he'll earn the privilege of spending most of his profits on a new slave mobile so he can keep on trucking.
> 
> ...


Whatever , no need for 401k, my house is paid off, and my savings has over $110,000. At the rate in saving I'll be well off. Not bad for being in my 30's. I don't get tickets because I'm responsible. Major repair?? Who cares I have 5 other cars in the driveway to choose from. My driveways pretty full as it is have to put the cars in my small warehouse as you can see.
But it's not about that it's about hard work- slave or no slave most of y'all like to wine and complain. Y'all are all talkers and I make things happen. U can't crush my dreams but I'm sure u might regret some of your business choices in life.

Hmm and FYI if you go to college an rackup a student loan for $200,000 and you get a job, that pays $50,000 guess what your working for free till you pay your sallie mae back - hmmm so $8.00 a hr with no college loan sounds pretty good about now doesn't it.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Drebee said:


> View attachment 65359
> View attachment 65352
> 
> Whatever , no need for 401k, my house is paid off, and my savings has over $110,000. At the rate in saving I'll be well off. Not bad for being in my 30's. I don't get tickets because I'm responsible. Major repair?? Who cares I have 5 other cars in the driveway to choose from. My driveways pretty full as it is have to put the cars in my small warehouse as you can see.
> ...


That's good and all but I would make sure that you're carrying commercial insurance to protect what you have.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> That's good and all but I would make sure that you're carrying commercial insurance to protect what you have.


Allstate Rideshare I have. You guys need a good quote I can recommend you. The price is amazing and well worth it.


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

Drebee said:


> View attachment 65359
> View attachment 65352
> 
> Whatever , no need for 401k, my house is paid off, and my savings has over $110,000. At the rate in saving I'll be well off. Not bad for being in my 30's. I don't get tickets because I'm responsible. Major repair?? Who cares I have 5 other cars in the driveway to choose from. My driveways pretty full as it is have to put the cars in my small warehouse as you can see.
> ...


Seriously, good for you, but I don't know what this has to do with Uber. Obviously, $5K per month from Uber (or any employer) wouldn't allow you to buy six cars, a home and save $110K. You must have had that wealth *prior* to doing work for Uber. (Although it's a mystery to me why someone that well off would bother driving for Uber. Maybe to try and meet women, would be my only good guess. But that would be a bit creepy, IMO.)


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Drebee said:


> View attachment 58823
> Yes it's possible I do, but it's not easy. You have to accept at least 85-110 customers to do it.


That's good .you know you can double that amount if you double your hours..


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Drebee said:


> Allstate Rideshare I have. You guys need a good quote I can recommend you. The price is amazing and well worth it.


Only USAA offers any type of "gap" insurance here in Mass but you have to be in or a part of a military family.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2016)

Drebee said:


> And what wrong with hard work?


IMO work smarter, not harder. I like my play time


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2016)

WBdriving said:


> Only USAA offers any type of "gap" insurance here in Mass but you have to be in or a part of a military family.


I am with USAA. From what they told me, it covers you as soon as you turn the app on until you pick up a passenger. From what I understand about the Uber Insurance it is just Liability. Does that mean only if you are the one that causes the accident? What if you get hit?


----------



## Duc Nguyen (Sep 29, 2016)

New member here just trying to figure just really how little profits can be made driving for Uber and the other TNC's.

To answer poster question about what happens if you get hit. Well, hopefully, the person in the car that hit you has insurance and their insurance will pay for the damages if they were at fault.

Best to buy comprehensive insurance plus uninsured motorist on your ins. premium, if you ask me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NFIH said:


> Wow, 72 hours. At $1,200 that works out to $16/hour and change before any other expenses. No offense, but that is awful. You can't even have a life working 72 hours--that's almost two full-time jobs! For $16/hour. I don't know who I feel more sorry for--you slaving away for such pitiful remuneration or the brand new car you're destroying way before its time by driving it that much.
> 
> Well, get back to us after you've put in another 1,000+ rides and thousands more hours into it and we'll see if you're quite as chipper. If you haven't dropped dead from exhaustion first, that is.


Actually it would be less than $14 an hour because if it were a real job you'd be getting overtime, so you'd be getting paid for 88 hours, not 72. The 32 over 40 would be the equivalent of 48 hours regular.

But of course it's before expenses, so it's much less.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LegendofUber said:


> I am with USAA. From what they told me, it covers you as soon as you turn the app on until you pick up a passenger. From what I understand about the Uber Insurance it is just Liability. Does that mean only if you are the one that causes the accident? What if you get hit?


When the other car is at fault, you go after HIS insurance.
Most taxi/livery insurance is liability only. You learn to play the game, and don't cause the accident.
One can't hit things or people when in the pro driving game.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

LegendofUber said:


> I am with USAA. From what they told me, it covers you as soon as you turn the app on until you pick up a passenger. From what I understand about the Uber Insurance it is just Liability. Does that mean only if you are the one that causes the accident? What if you get hit?


State farm / and all state covers the same - as regular policy and when you turn on your app until you pick up the passenger. Its called a hybrid policy.

Geico covers everything including passenger and you don't need to go through uber insurance it covers you no matter who's at fault if you have full covedage.

Uber policy only kicks in if your auto policy won't pay the claim. It covers passengers medical bills but NOT YOURS. It will cover your car if you have full coverage on your vehicle. I believe it only covers up to $25,000. With $1000 deductible.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actually it would be less than $14 an hour because if it were a real job you'd be getting overtime, so you'd be getting paid for 88 hours, not 72. The 32 over 40 would be the equivalent of 48 hours regular.
> 
> But of course it's before expenses, so it's much less.


Usually no company will give you that amount of over time hours because they don't want to pay for it.

When you have your own small business you don't get time and a half you just work to benefit your company, unless your company has a massive amount of profit then you can do that.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

ChevyVolt said:


> It was a rhetorical challenge meant to emphasize the crappy Florida market. Contrary wise I should consider moving to one of these profitable places or win the lottery; maybe marry a rich widow. World's full of choices.


Don't worry, the Bay Area (SF) standard cost of living is the highest in the country. Currently, a one bedroom apartment (yes, I said apartment) averages $3600/month. Most older "apartments" are more like compartments here heehee


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

Drebee said:


> View attachment 58823
> Yes it's possible I do, but it's not easy. You have to accept at least 85-110 customers to do it.


Yes you can if you rob a few banks while out ubering.

http://uberdriverdiaries.com/how-much-do-uber-drivers-really-make/


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Drebee said:


> Enjoy being a low income cockroach who's a worker instead of owner.


I'm not trying to burst your bubble, but as a small business owner myself, one of the best things about all the work and time investment that goes into establishing a business usually has a return of being able to hire employees or contract that work out at some point. Under the current TNC model (unless you have a commercial license) you are unable to reap the long term rewards of such investment in terms of automating your business. In a normal "business," you would also be able to market your services to others and establish your own clientele. As a true business contracting for another business, the contract would not require that ONLY you are able to complete services rendered under that agreement (i.e.- you could hire a contractor to complete the work for you) and your presence is not specifically required for the work to be completed.

Have you considered the fact that with the restrictions of TNC drivers under UberX, your business is structured more similarly to an employee model and it does not actually allow drivers to actually grow or market a business?

I'm curious what your long term plan is? What will you do when your UberX TNC "business" is no longer required?

(I'm not bagging on you, I promise, I just want to pick your brain a bit).


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I wish we got promotions.
> 
> We never get surge anymore either.


What state are you in?


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

RedoBeach said:


> I'm not trying to burst your bubble, but as a small business owner myself, one of the best things about all the work and time investment that goes into establishing a business usually has a return of being able to hire employees or contract that work out at some point. Under the current TNC model (unless you have a commercial license) you are unable to reap the long term rewards of such investment in terms of automating your business. In a normal "business," you would also be able to market your services to others and establish your own clientele. As a true business contracting for another business, the contract would not require that ONLY you are able to complete services rendered under that agreement (i.e.- you could hire a contractor to complete the work for you) and your presence is not specifically required for the work to be completed.
> 
> Have you considered the fact that with the restrictions of TNC drivers under UberX, your business is structured more similarly to an employee model and it does not actually allow drivers to actually grow or market a business?
> 
> ...


Well the only way to expand would be to get the black car or SUV liscense if it is available then you could hire drivers for you. Unfortatly it's not available in Atlanta anymore at this time. But longterm plan would be first to just pay off car loan for the car purchased for uber which would be paid within 6months and pay off credit card debts. Cards first then car. After that not work as much and just enjoy life maybe purchase a few foreclosures.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Scruffy one said:


> What state are you in?


Atlanta


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

He has less then a $100 of his fuel rewards for that much earnings. Even in a prius, he spent much more on gas.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

JadeSti said:


> View attachment 60025
> View attachment 60024
> I say yes I have a 200$ a day goal at least $1200 a week some time more 1 well I made $1600 this is all as a UberX driver. after uber takes their cut and gass expense because I use uber card at bjs lol. I work 70 hours a week. Wanna make money put in the hours and hustle and don't let trolls put you down. Car expenses NONE OH WAIT I GUESS OIL CHANGE EACH CAR RUNS ME ABOUT 180 total 90 each when oil change come around. I been working for uber couple months over 550+ trips so I do this full time it pays for my 2016 Subaru wrx STi(my dream car) and my 2008 Nissan Maxima both cars with insurances and loans alone run me about 1440 my rent is only 1225 lol I pay more for cars then rent and the my credit cards and utilities and phone bills all about 3250 in bills that's not including my 1 year old baby girl so yeah all this a month. I'm going on vacation to LA in 2 days and working for uber payed for that too. So u can make it put in work and miles in your car but it can be done and have money left over. Haters gonna hate uber will always have the upper hand don't let people put you down. GG I drive in BOSTON BTW
> 
> One of my low end statements NO promotions


Pardon me, but everyone knows the "hours online" number generated by uber is well below actual hours. If we take your current earnings at face value, they're approximately $15 dollars an hour. Now, gas, wear and tear, and big-time maintenance will make themselves very prominent in the coming months. Report back after you've put 40,000 miles on your car and let us know if it's worth it.

I don't say this to dog you, I say this because this gig should pay double, at least, in order to be worth it. And since its goal is to replace livery which is three times the cost, double is still a discount for the consumer.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

Drebee said:


> Well the only way to expand would be to get the black car or SUV liscense if it is available then you could hire drivers for you. Unfortatly it's not available in Atlanta anymore at this time. But longterm plan would be first to just pay off car loan for the car purchased for uber which would be paid within 6months and pay off credit card debts. Cards first then car. After that not work as much and just enjoy life maybe purchase a few foreclosures.


I think that's the ONLY way to look at the UberX model as an investment.. Something that generates enough cash in a short term to afford investment in some other venture, such as flipping property or any other startup business. And of course the networking is definitely worthwhile in the right areas. I've made a lot of contacts, all for various reasons, not necessarily all business related -but good resources nonetheless.

What's the reason Uber in Atlamta doesn't have commercial drivers, is it political?


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

70 hours online in the Uber driver app really means at least 84 total hours a week, or 7 days working 12 hours a day, $1000 a week gross is not impressive. You take out gas and upkeep on the car and you are making right about minimum wage.


----------



## JR. Driver (Aug 18, 2016)

Drebee said:


> View attachment 58823
> Yes it's possible I do, but it's not easy. You have to accept at least 85-110 customers to do it.


How many hours ? 50hr-70hr-90hr ?


----------

